
Diane Arbus, Radical Photographer of the 20th Century - prismatic
http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/07/diane-arbus-c-v-r.html
======
keithpeter
I've always liked artists' sketchbooks and planning/draft work. The book
_Revlations: Diane Arbus_ with her daughter Doon Arbus' commentary includes
notebooks, letters, assignment briefs and other ephemera. You might be able to
see a copy in a good bookshop's photography section.

Arbus used a twin lens reflex film camera that took large square negatives for
her later work - the work mentioned in the OA. You look down into the
viewfinder of a TLR and you see an image already framed and abstracted from
your surroundings, and the perspective is that of an 8 year old (waist height
camera position usually).

------
aceperry
Arbus is one of my favorite phtographers. She was a pioneering woman
photographer and a true artist.

